# FR: y / lui, leur



## PMCB

I have a question about the usage of these indirect object pronouns.  If I understand correctly, although they are most often used to refer to people/living things, they may, under certain circumstances, be used to refer to inanimate objects.  Is that right?  If so, would you be able to give me an example or two of such usage in a sentence?  Your help is appreciated!

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also the thread y / lui, leur on the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Lezert

Two examples :
La terre de cette région est ocre. Les maisons _lui _doivent cette couleur particulière.

Les machines n'ont pas pu être utilisées [pour récolter les pommes de terre cette année] : entrer dans les champs_ leur _est impossible à cause de la pluie


----------



## tannen2004

Bonjour,

J'enseigne le français avec un nouveau bouquin et j'ai trouvé une phrase dans l'explication grammaticale qui me donne un peu de mal.  Ça dit "The indirect object pronouns lui and leur replace à + a noun that refers to specific people only."  Je comprend la phrase mais j'essaie de trouver un example où on a un objet indirect (qui est une personne) que l'on ne peut pas remplacer avec un de ces pronoms et j'ai du mal.  J'ai pensé peut-être "Est-ce que tu pardonneras un crime à une personne qui t'a fait mal ?" mais je pense que moi je dirais "Oui je lui pardonnerai un crime" (mais ça c'est peut-être parce que je suis pas francophone).

Donc, est-ce que quelqu'un peut me donner un exemple d'une phrase où on ne peut pas remplacer l'objet indirect parce qu'il n'est pas assez précis?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Grop

tannen2004 said:


> moi je dirais "Oui je lui pardonnerai un crime"



Bonjour, c'est aussi ce que je dirais. Qu'est-ce qui te perturbe, est-ce _specific_ et _only_? Je soupçonne qu'il faut juste comprendre que la personne en question ne doit pas être ambigüe.

_J'ai rencontré Vincent et Thierry. __Je lui ai demandé ce qu'il pensait de l'autre._


----------



## jann

I think that the distinction is supposed to prevent confusion between people (such as athletes, employees, students,) vs. collective entities made up of people (such as a team, a company, a class).

_ Donner des idées aux joueurs --> leur donner des __idées __
Donner des __idées __à l'équipe  --> lui donner des __idées __
_ 
Obviously, an _équipe_ is not a person, so [according to the rule in your book] you cannot replace it with _lui_... but a student might not think of it this way.  A student might think of the team as a group of players, and since the players are people, the student might be tempted to replace _équipe_ with _lui_ (or even with _leur_!).  

Stating the grammar rule that way is supposed to prevent this mistake... but I agree, it's a confusing way to put it!


----------



## geostan

jann said:


> Obviously, an _équipe_ is not a person, so you cannot replace it with _lui_...


What would you replace it with, then?  I see nothing wrong with using _lui_ to replace _à l'é__quipe.

_What the book may be referring to is the special case in which disjunctive pronouns are used.

_Je pense __à__ Marie. Je pense __à__ elle._
Or, reflexive verbs that are followed by an indirect object:
J_e ne me fie pas à Paul. Je ne me fie pas __à lui.

_Or, it may simply be distinguishing between people (lui, leur) and things (y).


----------



## Grop

_Lui_ et _leur_ s'emploient parfois (mais pas systématiquement) pour des animaux, ou même pour des choses inanimées. Le TLFi donne plusieurs exemples convaincants.


----------



## CapnPrep

Grop said:


> _Lui_ et _leur_ s'emploient parfois (mais pas systématiquement) pour des animaux, ou même pour des choses inanimées. Le cnrtl donne plusieurs exemples convaincants.


Et inversement (mais bien plus rarement) _y_ peut désigner une/des personnes. [Voir] l'article Y du TLFi […]


----------



## jann

geostan said:


> What would you replace it with, then?  I see nothing wrong with using _lui_ to replace _à l'équipe._


 I suspect the grammar book wants to teach students to use _y _for things and _lui/leur_ for people.

_--> donner de l'argent aux joueurs, *leur* donner de l'argent
--> donner de l'argent à l'équipe, *y* donner de l'argent
_
I am only explaining what I believe the rule states.  I am not commenting on actual usage among native speakers.   As Grop and CapnPrep's links indicate, this "rule" is not set in stone.


PS.  Geostan, I do not believe that the rule refers to disjunctive pronouns, because it specifically says "lui and leur replace à + a noun," but the preposition _à_ is preserved in disjunctive syntax, and we cannot use _leur_ disjunctively. 

[…]


----------



## geostan

jann said:


> _--> donner de l'argent à l'équipe, *y* donner de l'argent
> _



I cannot believe that a native speaker would say this, but I could be wrong. It seems far more natural to me to use _lui_ in his case.


----------



## itka

You're right geostan.
This sentence is quite impossible : _donner de l'argent à l'équipe, *y* donner de l'argent
_We always would say : "._.. lui donner de l'argent"._ "L'équipe" being composed with people, it seems natural to replace it with "lui".


----------



## Nicomon

Je crois - je me trompe peut-être - qu'on peut si on veut remplacer « équipe » par « leur », ce qui sous-entendrait logiquement « les joueurs de l'équipe ».  De toutes façons, je ne serais pas portée à dire « donner de l'argent à l'équipe ». 

Mais je suis d'accord que « y » ne convient pas du tout. Si « leur » est impossible, alors... « lui ». 

Si on reprend (en modifiant le 2e) les exemples de Geostan : 
« Je pense à Marie » :  on ne peut pas remplacer Marie par « lui »  et dire « Je lui pense ».
« Je ne me fie pas aux menteurs » on ne peut pas remplacer menteurs par « leur ».  Il serait tout à fait incorrect de dire « Je ne me leur fie pas ».


----------



## jann

Thanks for clarifying that _y_ will never sound correct for a native speaker when speaking about an _équipe_.  It sounds very wrong to me too, but I did think that the grammar book might be (perhaps inaccurately) suggesting that it was grammatical or even preferrable.

The examples with _penser à_ and _se fier à_ are not relevant to the present discussion because these verbs (along with a few dozen others: _faire attention à, croire à, s'habituer à, tenir à_, etc) fall into their own category.  With these vebs, it is NEVER possible to replace the human indirect object with a preceding indirect object pronoun: you must always use a disjunctive construction for people... but preceding _y_ is allowed for things.  My observation is that (unlike verbs which allow a preceding direct object pronoun for a person), these special verbs can take only an indirect object, and never a direct one.   The reason I feel these verbs are not relevent is because you cannot use _leur_ with them, but the original sentence from the grammar book specifically talks about the pronoun _leur_.

Tannaen2004, at this point we are going round in circles trying to figure out why that sentence was written the way it was in your new grammar book. Could you please provide us with a little more information?  What subsection is this in, and what are the grammatical rules that precede and follow this one?


----------



## danny-chien

I've read that 'y' replaces a phrase introduced by 'à, dans, en, sur, etc.'. The relative pronoun 'lui' is used when a verb has an infinitive compliment such as 'à' e.g. donner quelque chose à quelqu'un. 

I am getting confused between the two, as they both involve 'à'. Is 'lui' just for animate objects and 'y' for inanimate objects? Is it 'je lui donnes mon livre' I have the pound to him (animate object), but 'j'y pense' I'm thinking about it (e.g. my work - inanimate object). 

Sorry if this is a stupid question - I'd be grateful for any help though!

Merci bien


----------



## radagasty

danny-chien said:


> I am getting confused between the two, as they both involve 'à'. Is 'lui' just for animate objects and 'y' for inanimate objects? Is it 'je lui donnes mon livre' I have the pound to him (animate object), but 'j'y pense' I'm thinking about it (e.g. my work - inanimate object).


 
Yes, you're essentially right. _Y_ is not used for animate antecedents.
Just one small point: I give him my pound = _Je lui donne ma livre._


----------



## janpol

danny-chien said:


> The relative pronoun 'lui'


lui est un pronom personnel
cette règle d'emploi de "Y" est souvent prise en défaut dans la langue orale


----------



## mtmjr

Bonjour, j'écris un composition sur _Celui qui n'avais jamais vu la mer_ par Le Clézio.  En classe, un étudiant français a révisé mon introduction et il m'a conseillé de remplacer "y" par "lui" (pour représenter "la mer") dans la phrase ci-dessous :

_Son désir à être parti de la mer supplante la souffrance qu’il endure.  Ainsi, on ne voit pas de rapport de domination, mais plutôt d’intégration soumise.  C’est-à-dire que Daniel permet à la mer d’entrer en lui, de s’emparer de lui, mais il ne lui/y permet pas de le consommer entièrement._

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi il veut remplace un objet inanimé par un pronom personnel.  Merci d'avance à tous !


----------



## Rose-Anne

L'autre étudiant a raison: "mais il ne lui permet pas (...)"

Par ailleurs, le paragraphe est un peu boiteux.


----------



## mtmjr

[…] Pourquoi "lui" au lieu d' "y" ? La mer est un objet inanimé, non ?


----------



## Rose-Anne

Oui, mais la mer est traitée comme un personnage dans le paragraphe.


----------



## mtmjr

Voici le paragraphe français :

Son désir de faire partie de la mer supplante la souffrance qu’il endure. Ainsi, on ne voit pas de rapport de domination, mais plutôt d’intégration soumise. C’est-à-dire que Daniel permet à la mer d’entrer en lui, de s’emparer de lui, mais il ne lui/y permet pas de le consommer entièrement.

And in English:

His desire to be part of the sea supercedes the suffering that he endures.  Thus, we see not a relationship dominance, but rather of submissive integration.  That is to say, Daniel allows the sea to enter him, take hold of him, but il does not allow it to completely consume him.


----------



## Rose-Anne

En français, il n'y a rien de pareil au "it".

La mer est bleue - elle est bleue.

Le chat mange - il mange

Il a été assommé par la boîte? Oui, la boîte lui est tombé dessus.


"y" n'est pas équivalent à "it". "Il faut y aller" signifie "il faut aller là".
"Elle y a goûter" signifie "elle a goûter à ça". Ex.: A-t-elle goûter au gâteau? Oui, elle y a goûter.

Donc, "Il ne permet pas à la mer de le consommer" = "Il ne lui permet pas de le consommer".


----------



## mtmjr

Oui, j'étudie le français depuis sept ans, je comprends qu'il n'existe aucun équivalent à "it".  En choisissant un pronom, j'avais du mal à traiter la mer comme une personne (lui) par opposition à un objet (y).  Si je comprends bien : 

Il ne permet pas au trou noir de le consommer. = Il n'y permet pas de le consommer.
Il ne permet pas aux cannibales de le consommer. = Il ne leur permet pas de le consommer.

J'avais l'inclination de traiter la mer comme le trou noir ci-dessus, comme un objet, puisqu'elle ne vit pas.  Vous me conseillez d'employer plutôt "lui" parce que la mer est personnifiée, non ?


----------



## Rose-Anne

Votre premier exemple n'est pas bon. On n'utilise pas "y" de cette façon en français.

Il ne permet pas au trou noir de le consommer. = Il ne lui permet pas de le consommer.

Si cette tournure vous agace, vous pouvez contourner le problème en dépersonnalisant le trou noir: "Il ne laisse pas le trou noir le consommer" ou "Il ne se laisse pas consommer par le trou noir" ou "Il refuse de se laisser consommer par le trou noir", etc.


----------



## mtmjr

Cet article, parmi d'autres, explique qu'on peut remplacer "à + nom" (un nom inanimé) par "y".  Est-ce incorrect ?


----------



## Rose-Anne

Cet article est parfaitement correct.


----------



## mtmjr

Alors, quelle est la différence entre les deux cas ci-dessous :

_Tu dois obéir à la loi. --> Tu dois y obéir._  (de l'article)
_Il ne permet pas au trou noir de le consommer. --> Il n'y permet pas de le consommer._

"à la loi" et "au trou noir" sont "à + nom inanimé", alors pourquoi est-ce que je dois remplacer "au trou noir" par "lui" ?


----------



## Rose-Anne

*Y* refers to a previously mentioned or implied *place*; it is normally translated by "*there*" in English. *Y* usually replaces a prepositional phrase beginning with something like *à, chez, or dans*. *Y* can also replace _*à*_ + a noun that is not a person,* such as with verbs that need *à*. Note that in French, you must include either _*à*_ + something or its replacement *y*, even though the equivalent may be optional in English. [...]

Je te renvois à l'article que tu as cité plus haut.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai l'impression que les verbes qui s'appliquent normalement aux personnes vont toujours demander le pronom _lui_ alors que les autres verbes demanderont soit _lui_ soit _y_ suivant qu'il s'agit d'une personne ou d'une chose.

_Permettre à quelqu'un → *lui* permettre
Permettre à la mer → *lui*_  (Comme le verbe s'applique normalement toujours à une personne – ça n'a en effet normalement pas de sens de permettre à un objet de faire quelque chose –, on emploie aussi _lui_ dans ce cas.)

_Répondre à quelqu'un → *lui* répondre
Répondre à une lettre → *y* répondre_

Aussi étrange que cela puisse paraître, je pense qu'une personne de langue maternelle non française sera plus à même de te donner une règle précise. Le choix entre _y_ et _lui_ est en effet tellement évident et naturel pour un francophone qu'il est difficile de l'expliquer !

+++
Voir aussi les explications du _TLFi_.


----------



## Daniel1962

Peut "leur" remplace un objet?  Je pense toujours que non.
Je donne un ton aux livres.  Je leur donne un ton ou J'y donne un ton?

I give the books a tone.  Like I give the books a serious tone. My question is in French can "leur" replace an object.  I thought it could only replace people.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, _leur_ can definitely replace an object:

_Mes livres, je *leur* donne un ton sérieux._

P.S.: Note that _donner un ton_ without an adjective doesn't make any sense.


----------



## elprincipe

Which pronoun do I use to replace the underlined part of the phrase: Elle cherche à donner du sens à sa vie. 

Can I use "y": Elle cherche à y donner du sens ?


----------



## jeune linguiste

Oui, *à + objet* devient *Y*, généralement c'est comme ça. Après si vous tenez à personnaliser SA VIE, vous pourrez utiliser LUI, mais c'est pas le même niveau de langue.


----------



## elprincipe

J'ai employé le pronom "y" dans cette phrase suivante et le prof m'a signalé que c pas le bon usage:

Pour Bardot, il faut vivre l'instant présent éternel car seule le présent est authentique. Son corps ne crée aucune illusion. Par contre, c'est elle qui cherche à *y* donner du sens. 

Cet "y"-ci fait référence au corps de Bardot. Quelle est donc l'erreur?


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est le pronom _lui _qu'il faut employer dans ce cas : _elle cherche à lui donner du/un sens._

C'est l'un des grands mythes de la langue française que le pronom COI _lui _soit utilisé seulement pour remplacer des personnes. C'est tout bonnement faux (c'est-à-dire pas toujours vrai).


----------



## elprincipe

> C'est le pronom _lui _qu'il faut employer dans ce cas : _elle cherche à lui donner du/un sens._



Et pourquoi ne peut-on pas utiliser le pronom "y"? "Y" ne remplace-t-il pas également "à + objet indirecte"?


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est assez compliqué à expliquer, mais cela a à voir avec le verbe. Avec _donner_, _lui/leur_ est habituellement (sinon toujours ?) préféré à _y_. 

_La carotte renferme de la carotène ; cela lui donne des propriétés antioxydantes.
Cette pierre est faite de quartz, ce qui lui donne des reflets vitreux._ 

On rencontre _y donne_, mais dans ce cas _y_ est utilisé pour remplacer un lieu ; il est complément circonstanciel de lieu (_où ?_) plutôt que COI (_à quoi ?_) :
_Ce livre est le meilleur de l'auteur : il y donne la pleine mesure de son talent._ (Il donne où ? Dans ce livre.)

Je sais, ce n'est pas une langue facile, à certains égards.


----------



## CapnPrep

Here is another thread about which pronoun to use with _donner_ and similar verbs (when the indirect object is inanimate):
y / lui



pointvirgule said:


> Avec _donner_, _lui/leur_ est habituellement (sinon toujours ?) préféré à _y_.


On peut voir dans le fil que l'expression _y donner suite_ est une exception pour certains locuteurs. Avec un pronom réfléchi, également, je pense que des exemples comme _s'y donner (corps et âme)_ deviennent acceptables, _lui/leur_ étant syntaxiquement impossibles.


----------



## bluemoonsunshine

salut tout le monde, 

j'ai trombé sur cette phrase "nous ne devons pas toujours obéir à leurs ordres." et en l'impératif, c'est "ne leur obéissons pas toujours!" pourquoi ce n'est pas 'n'y obéissons  pas toujours!" ? parce que j'ai pensé que c'est possible remplacer " à + leurs ordres" par "y".

merci beaucoup!


----------



## atcheque

Hello,

You are perfectly right  _"ne leur obéissons pas toujours!"_ would have been _"nous ne devons pas toujours _*leur *_obéir"._

[...]


----------



## MarcusK

"N'y obéissons  pas toujours!" correspondrait en principe à l'indicatif "Nous ne devons pas toujours obéir aux ordres."
 "Ne leur obéissons pas toujours!" a repris le "leurs" de la phrase à l'indicatif. 
Comme on ne peut pas remplacer à la fois les ordres (y) et leurs (leur) par un pronom, "Ne leur obéissons pas toujours!" est préférable à "N'y obéissons  pas toujours!" parce que normalement ils donnent différents ordres et l'accent est donc mis sur ceux qui les donnent plutôt que sur les ordres eux-mêmes.


----------



## Maître Capello

MarcusK said:


> Comme on ne peut pas remplacer à la fois les ordres (y) et leurs (leur) par un pronom


Attention, il ne faut pas confondre l'adjectif possessif _leurs_ avec le pronom  _leur_! Celui-ci ne peut en principe remplacer des choses, mais seulement des personnes.

Il faut donc bien dire _N'*y* obéissons pas_ si l'on veut pronominaliser _N'obéissons pas à leurs ordres._

Cela dit, il est vrai que l'on fera assez facilement la métonymie et que l'on pensera alors aux *personnes* qui ont donné ces ordres, c'est-à-dire que l'on dira _Ne *leur* obéissons pas_ parce que l'on pense en fait à _N'obéissons pas à ces personnes_.


----------



## usagrl

When talking about an animal, would it take the pronom "lui" or "y" when it is an indirect object? 

Par exemple: Ne donne pas la pizza au chat. *-->* Ne la lui donne pas     *OU    *Ne l'y donne pas. ???

I know "lui" is used for people but do animals also take "lui"?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

_Ne l'y donne pas _doesn't make any sense.

Ne donne pas _de_ pizza au chat = don't give the cat any pizza.

Ne lui en donne pas means "don't give him (the cat) any of it (the pizza)".


----------



## olivier68

_Ne la lui donne pas._
[ou, mieux :_ ne lui en donne pas _car il est difficile d'imaginer que l'on va donner la totalité de la pizza au chat]

I don't understand the disctinction you make here between people and animals.


----------



## k@t

Pedro y La Torre said:


> _Ne l'y donne pas _doesn't make any sense.


Cette forme en *y* se trouve dans certaines régions de France et apparemment aussi de Suisse,


> _(Rhône-Alpes)_ _(Bourgogne)_ _(Suisse)_ _(Auvergne)_ À lui, à elle (comme COI).
> 
> §  _J’*y* ai dit d’aller voir dans la cuisine._
> 
> Je lui ai dit d’aller voir dans la cuisine.
> 
> y — Wiktionnaire


mais ce n’est pas une question d’opposition entre humains / animaux / inanimés.
*lui*, tout comme _*y *_(dans ce cas particulier du régionalisme), remplace aussi bien les humains que les animaux (les animés donc), et dans certains cas les choses/objets (les inanimés).


----------



## olivier68

Bonsoir k@t,

Je me suis fait la même réflexion quant à "J'y ai dit d'aller..." de certains régionalismes en me demandant si, dans ce cas, ce "y" n'était en fait pas une simple contraction phonétique de "lui"... Je ne sais pas.

Je serais moins tranché sur le second point : cela me semble dépendre du verbe. S'il appelle un "sens de datif" (je ne connais pas l'expression grammaticale exacte en français), on utilisera bien "lui/leur" dans tous les cas (animés ou inanimés)... Mais s'il s'agit d'un verbe tel que penser à , croire en... on fera bien une distinction entre animés ou inanimés, non ?

Je pense à lui/elle/eux (des amis, par exemple)
J'y pense (à la liste de courses) : on ne dira guère "je pense à elle", sauf à vouloir la personnaliser pour souligner son importance.


----------



## k@t

Bonsoir Olivier, 

Oui, c’est pour ça que j’ai précisé *dans certains cas*_ les choses/objets (les inanimés)_, mais je me suis abstenue de développer, parce que … ce n’est pas le sujet du fil ! (Ah ! le fil d’origine ayant été déplacé et intégré à celui-ci, ce point n’est à présent plus hors sujet (dommage j’aurais peut-être été plus claire du coup, enfin c’est pas sûr non plus ! ))

(Sur ce point, voir notamment dans le Tlfi : 





> *b)* *Plus rarement. [Renvoie à l'inanimé*; représente alors, de préférence à _y,_ une chose déterminée ou personnifiée, notamment avec des verbes comme _comparer, conférer, demander, devoir, donner, préférer, prêter_]


 Graissé, souligné par moi.)

__________



olivier68 said:


> ce "y" n'était en fait pas une simple contraction phonétique de "lui"... Je ne sais pas.


Non, il s'agit bien du pronom y, c'est bien dans l'entrée _*y*_ du Wiktionnaire que cette forme régionale est donnée, également dans l'entrée y du Tlfi qui donne cette forme non comme régionale mais comme familière / populaire : _*b)* [Dans la lang. fam. ou pop.]_
_α) [Comme datif conjoint, y est empl. à la place de lui ou de leur] Mords-y l'œil! Ah! dis donc!... J'ai manqué y pouffer au nez. L' pauv'e bonhomme! (Benjamin, Gaspard, 1915, p. 94).J' vas y porter une lettre. _
Les exemples donnés ne plaident pas en faveur d'une déformation phonétique, mais bien de la réduction du système du pronom datif conjoint à un seul élément).


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,


olivier68 said:


> Je pense à lui/elle/eux (des amis, par exemple)
> J'y pense (à la liste de courses) : on ne dira guère "je pense à elle", sauf à vouloir la personnaliser pour souligner son importance.





k@t said:


> Oui, c’est pour ça que j’ai précisé *dans certains cas*_ les choses/objets (les inanimés)_, mais je me suis abstenue de développer, parce que … ce n’est pas le sujet du fil !



I'm pretty sure it was exactly *usagrl*'s question. When talking about a thing, we would say "J'y pense", but when talking about a person, it would be "Je pense à lui/elle". If you were thinking about your pet, in my opinion you would be much more likely to use "lui/elle", not "y".

I think I would even keep using "lui/elle" if I was talking about a bug (a bee, for example), but probably not if I was talking about a plant. With certain verbs (such as _donner _or _parler_), only "lui/elle" ever makes sense. For instance, if you were talking to a robot or a plush toy, you would say "Je lui parle", never "J'y parle".


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> I'm pretty sure it was exactly *usagrl*'s question


Mais un chat n'est pas une chose !  Donc :


k@t said:


> _*lui *_[...] remplace aussi bien les humains que les animaux





Oddmania said:


> in my opinion you would be much more likely to use "lui/elle", not "y".


Si on met à part le cas particulier du _y_-régionalisme (qui de toute façon concerne également les humains), pour les animaux, c'est le _*lui *_qui est de rigueur et pour les choses à part les cas évoqués ci-dessus, c'est le _*y*_.
Bon, c'était sans doute pas dit clairement pour un étranger, d'ailleurs, je me demande si c'est vraiment plus clair maintenant (je ne critique pas vos interventions Oliver et Oddmania, je parle pour les miennes).


----------



## olivier68

Eh bien, en résumé et pourra peut-être dire que :

1- certains verbes imposent la construction indirecte impliquant "lui/leur"... Typiquement : donner, demander, offrir... (datif d'intention/d'intérêt)
2- d'autres imposent une autre construction : lui/elle/eux/elles... Typiquement : penser à, croire en...

Je ne suis pas certain que Usagrl cherche une cours de grammaire complet. Mais juste une connaissance de l'usage.

J'ai, sous les yeux, un chat endormi sur le radiateur. Quand j'irai me coucher moi-même, je ne sais si je dirai : "je pense à lui" ou "j'y pense".
Mais bon, les animaux familiers/domestiques sont souvent personnifiés.

En latin, les êtres à considérer comme animés sont : les hommes et femmes, les animaux, les Dieux et Déesses, ainsi que ce qui en émane (Cyclopes, Centaures...) lesquels, de facto, se rattachent le plus souvent, d'un point de vue technique, aux animaux ou aux dieux.


----------



## k@t

olivier68 said:


> je ne sais si je dirai : "je pense à lui" ou "j'y pense". Mais bon, les animaux familiers/domestiques sont souvent personnifiés.


Non, non, je maintiens,  *lui* vaut pour les *animés*, donc pour les *animaux*.

L’exemple avec *penser* n’est pas bon, puisqu’avec ce verbe (et quelques autres) :


> Dans la langue parlée, il y a une tendance à combattre cette irrégularité par rapport au système habituel ; *on utilise le P3 y* [pour référer à des animés] (qui renvoie normalement à un GN non animé), ce qui permet d’uniformiser le système (p. 264) :
> 
> Ma fille aime bien sa *maitresse *et *y* pense souvent.
> Cet *avocat *nous a bien aidés, nous *y* avons eu recours pour faire l’inventaire de succession.
> 
> Ces formes, tout à fait courantes à l’oral, sont cependant à éviter dans la langue écrite soignée.
> 
> Formes conjointes et formes disjointes des pronoms


(Graissé par moi.)


*Pour résumer*, en français standard :
*lui / leur* = *animés *> humains + animaux.
*y* = *inanimés *> choses / objets / concepts (à quelques exceptions près).


----------



## olivier68

Mais.. je n'ai rien écrit de contraire à ce que vous indiquez....  Juste que, parfois, on a le choix.


----------



## k@t

Oups  ! Ton :





olivier68 said:


> Mais bon, les animaux familiers/domestiques sont souvent personnifiés.


m’avait laissé penser que tu rangeais les animaux dans la case _*y*_ par défaut, et éventuellement dans la case _*lui *_si personnification.
Désolée d’avoir mal compris, faut que z’aille faire dodo, histoire de requinquer mes neurones, z’ont l’air d’être limite HS !


----------



## usagrl

Oddmania said:


> I'm pretty sure it was exactly *usagrl*'s question. When talking about a thing, we would say "J'y pense", but when talking about a person, it would be "Je pense à lui/elle". If you were thinking about your pet, in my opinion you would be much more likely to use "lui/elle", not "y".
> 
> I think I would even keep using "lui/elle" if I was talking about a bug (a bee, for example), but probably not if I was talking about a plant. With certain verbs (such as _donner _or _parler_), only "lui/elle" ever makes sense. For instance, if you were talking to a robot or a plush toy, you would say "Je lui parle", never "J'y parle".



Oui, Oddmania, vous m'avez bien compris, et aussi ForeverHis. On les traite bien souvent comme de vrais membres de la famille mais les Américains apprennent à l'école que "lui/leur" s'emploie seulement avec les personnes. Vos explications, olivier68 et k@t, du sens de quelque chose qui est "animé" m'aident beaucoup. Je vous remercie!


----------



## DoggerRughani

The phrase in English I had was something like "...several philosophical principles of the period encouraged the spread of modern racism by providing it with an ideological basis."

In French I (incorrectly, I am told), wrote "...certains principes philosophiques de la période ont encouragé la diffusion du racisme moderne en y fournissant une base idéologique."

I am told I need "lui" instead of "y" in that place, but I don't understand why and I haven't been able to find a rule for it. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## olivier68

"On fournit quelque chose à quelqu'un /quelque chose" ---> on _lui _fournit quelque chose.

Afin de préciser la réponse, pourriez-vous préciser pourquoi vous vouliez utiliser "y" ?


----------



## DoggerRughani

Je voulais l'utiliser parce que l'objet indirect - le racisme moderne - est une idée, plutôt qu'une personne. J'ai peur que je ne comprenne pas où la traduction de "lui" peut être "it."


----------



## olivier68

Je comprends mieux.

Notez qu'il n'y a pas de "neutre" en français :

---> je donne une fleur à ma sœur : je _lui_ donne une fleur
---> je donne une fleur à mon frère : je _lui_ donne une fleur
---> je donne une fleur à cette idée : je _lui_ donne une fleur

Il n'y a pas ici de distinction entre les _genres_ quant au choix du pronom.
La seule distinction dans le pronom indirect ne peut guère venir que du _nombre_ :  singulier/pluriel (lui v_s._ leur).

"y" ne peut pas s'employer dans votre exemple.


----------



## DoggerRughani

Merci. Beaucoup de sites expliquent le règle ainsi : pour les objets indirects inanimés, on utilise y. Pour les objets indirects qui sont aussi des personnes, on utilise lui/elle. 

Pour mieux comprendre, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait expliquer quand utiliser "y" et quand utiliser "lui/elle"? Pardonnez-moi si c'est très simple. Les (dés)informations contradictoires m'ont confondu.


----------



## Maître Capello

DoggerRughani said:


> Pardonnez-moi si c'est très simple.


Il n'y a rien à pardonner, car les choses ne sont pas si simples, justement ! 

D'une manière générale, on emploie en effet _*lui/leur*_ pour les *animés* (humains, animaux, voire plantes) et _*y*_ pour le reste (objets, concepts, phrases, etc.). Cette règle n'est toutefois pas universelle !

Il y a d'une part le cas particulier de certains verbes qui ne peuvent employer _lui/leur_, mais requièrent le pronom disjoint, notamment :

_penser à qqn_ → _Je lui pense_.  → _Je pense *à lui/elle*_. ​_se fier à qqn_ → _Je me lui fie_.  → _Je me fie *à lui/elle*_. ​_tenir à qqn_ → _Je lui tiens_.  → _Je tiens *à lui/elle*_. ​
Mais on emploie bien _y_ pour les non-animés :

_penser à qqch_ → _J'*y* pense_. ​_se fier à qqch_ → _Je m'*y* fie_. ​_tenir à qqch_ → _J'*y* tiens_. ​
Il y a d'autre part le cas du pronom _y_ employé familièrement et régionalement pour les personnes (p. ex. : _*J'y ai dit ce que je pensais_.).

Il y a enfin le cas de certains verbes prenant à la fois un COD et un COI (alors appelé COS), pour lesquels on remplace souvent le COI par _lui/leur_ même pour des non-animés.

_donner_ → _J'ai donné un nom à ce caillou_. → _Je *lui* ai donné un nom_.​_fournir_ → _Certains principes philosophiques ont fourni une base idéologique au racisme_. → _Ils *lui* en ont fourni une_.​_ajouter_ → _Il a ajouté un aileron à sa voiture_. → _Il *lui* a ajouté un aileron_.​etc.​
Mais : _Il a ajouté du lait à la soupe._ → _Il *y* a ajouté du lait_.


----------

